# Not about prepping but Jeff Gordon is Funny!



## zracer7 (Apr 17, 2012)

Takes a dealer out for a test drive.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Almost makes me want to start watching NASCAR again. I missed one race many years ago and my driver died at the end. I have not seen more than a few minutes of one since.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

It's obvious that that it's a Pepsi commercial and the salesman is an actor but it's also a cool trick to play on someone. The poor guy would have a heart attack.

I'm a big NASCAR fan and try to catch all of the Sprint Cup races. I'm also aware that NASCAR is nothing like yesteryear when it was real racing. NASCAR is nothing more than a show these days with pretty cars, pretty uniforms, and pretty people. All designed to sell stuff and to make big bucks. But I still like it. They're still traveling at close to 200mph and there is some (I said some) competition.

I wonder why I never did like big time wrestling??? Same thing.


----------

